# [OT] Treibersupport unter Linux

## @4u

mod-edit: aus Thread Schnelles drucken unter Linux wie unter Windows? diese OT-Diskussion herrausgelöst um zu trennen zwischen OT und Support --slick

 *Ezekeel wrote:*   

> Naja das mit den Rohdaten ist vielleicht etwas falsch fomuliert. Ich habe das einfach nur aus diversen anderen Threads mal aufgeschnappt. Tatsache ist wohl, dass Linux immer per Postscript druckt, ein allgemein gängiges Druckformat das viele Drucker verstehen. Wie windows druckt weiss ich nicht, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es nicht postscript ist. 
> 
> Und was eben auch zu beobachten ist ist, dass unter Windows bei einem Druck die CPU ziemlich stark bis auf 100% ansteigt während bei Linux nicht mal ein ausschlag zu verzeichnen ist. Also irgendwas macht wohl windows mit den Drucken bevor es sie rauslässt was linux nicht macht. Und genau das würde ich eben ändern!

 

Hier musst du dich -wiedereinmal- bei den jeweiligen Herstellern bedanken. Viele unterstützten PostScript, haben aber noch ein "eigenes Protokoll". Da dieses nicht offen liegt und nur für Windows Treiber zur Verfügung stehen, greift Linux auf PostScript zurück, was natürlich langsamer ist.

Cups nutzt nicht immer PostScript, sondern nur, wenn es keine anderen speziellen Treiber für den Drucker gibt und dieser PostScript erlaubt.

----------

## NightDragon

und wieder ein Punkt für Windows...

man, man man - Leute wenn das so weiter geht, dann ist es wirklich schämerlich.

ATI, HP, Netgear 108Mbit, usw... langsam kommt mir vor das unter Linux viel nur mit biegen und brechen läuft - oder gar nicht. Oder nur langsam.

Also... was könnten wir tun, damit Linux besseren Treiber-Support von den Herstellern bekommt?

----------

## Ezekeel

@NightDragon -> nur kein Streß deswegen. 

Es ist schon nervig, das gebe ich zu zumal ich auch noch eine ATI Grafikkarte habe die besonders toll unter Linux unterstützt wird, aber leztztlich sehe ich über diese kleinen Makel hinweg wenn ich daran denke dass Windows nur ein haufen müll ist. Das soll keine fachgerechte Meinung darstellen die kritisert werden darf sondern meine eigene Meinung zu diesem Produkt die sich auch nicht mit Longhorn ändern wird!

----------

## Ctrl+Alt+Del

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Also... was könnten wir tun, damit Linux besseren Treiber-Support von den Herstellern bekommt?

 

Mache es dir zur Aufgabe jede Woche in 3-4 Läden zu gehen, dich nach Druckern zu erkundigen und dann immer enttäuscht abzuziehen wenn sie nix über Linux support wissen. Überzeuge soviele andre Leute wie möglich es dir gleichzutun...

Wenn Händler verstärkt nach Linux support fragen sind Firmen eher geneigt zuzuhören.

----------

## NightDragon

Stress habe ich ja keinen, es nervt mich nur einfach.

Und klar ist mir auch, das es darann liegt das eben mehr Leute Windows wie Linux im privaten Bereich verwenden.

@Ezekeel - und du meinst mir gehts mit meiner ATi viel besser? - naja... wa solls.

@Ctrl+Alt+Del - ich denke - da bräucht es schon eine etwas größere Aktion wie mein Allein gang durch alle Firmen Wiens.

----------

## SinoTech

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> und wieder ein Punkt für Windows...
> 
> man, man man - Leute wenn das so weiter geht, dann ist es wirklich schämerlich.
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Warum ein Punkt für Windows ? Windows braucht beim drucken 100% CPU, mein Linux nicht. Also für mich ist das eindeutig ein Punkt für Linux.

Ausserdem hast mal versucht bei Windows wärend 100% CPU-Auslastung ein Fenster zu öffnen ? Geht unter Linux auch wesentlich schneller, da Linux die CPU Zeit besser über die ganzen Programme besser verteilt.

Und wie sieht es mit dem RAM aus ? Da fängt Windows auch schon viel früher an zu swappen als Linux, was das ganze System langsam macht.

Also für mich ist das ein 3:0 für Linux  :Smile: 

Mfg

Sino

----------

## @4u

In Sachen Treibern lässt sich ganz vielleicht hoffen, dass durch Apples neuen Schachzug auch Linux profitieren kann ... Da beide eine Kernel nach guter alter Unix-Tradition verwenden wird angenommen, dass eine Bridge für Treiber zwischen Apple's Mac OS X und Linux bei weitem einfacher zu realisieren wäre (Quellcode verfügbar, gleicher Ursprung -> ähnliche Schnittstellen) als bei Windows (hier müsste die komplette Registry-Technik mit implementiert werden). Zumal Apple sich durchaus kooperativ zeigen kann - sei es um MS das Wasser abzugraben bzw. einen stärkeren Druck aufzubauen.

Ansonsten sehe ich keinen Nachteil für Linux, der durch Entwickler des freien OS verschuldet wäre.

----------

## NightDragon

@ SinoTech ich sprach eben von treibern, du nicht oder?  :Wink: 

Also wenn Windows bei dir 100% CPU braucht, dann finde ich das schon sehr komisch - mein Ex-Windows brauchte das nicht.

Ich sprach von Treibern.Und also ich im Dezember komplett auf Linux umstieg, hatte ich eben auch gemerkt - das die ganzen netten Vorteiloe oft durch andere Nachteile ausgeglichen werden.

@@4u - das hoffe ich auch, aber verschulden sehe ich da nicht bei OS-Entwicklern sondern eher bei den HW-Herstellern...

Was mich genervt hat am Umstieg?

a) das damals im Dez. ATI scheiß treiber hatte (geht ja nicht gegen Linux direkt - nur nervts eben)

b) das ATI bis heute keine sauberen Treiber hat

c) das ich nicht mehr den Vorteil von 108Mbit bei meiner Netgear-Software habe

NEIN, das ist keine Kritik an Linux, JA es ist eine an die HW-Hersteller.

Aber es nervt nunmal... und nunja... klar kann man die ganze Zeit nach HW suchen die Linux super unterstüzt (oder sollte ich - sagen GNU/OS + Linux ?). -  Aber ich würde gern die geräte verwenden die ich eben gern haben will.

----------

## SinoTech

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> @ SinoTech ich sprach eben von treibern, du nicht oder? 
> 
> Also wenn Windows bei dir 100% CPU braucht, dann finde ich das schon sehr komisch - mein Ex-Windows brauchte das nicht.
> 
> Ich sprach von Treibern.Und also ich im Dezember komplett auf Linux umstieg, hatte ich eben auch gemerkt - das die ganzen netten Vorteiloe oft durch andere Nachteile ausgeglichen werden.
> ...

 

Ok, ich sprach nicht von Treibern  :Smile: . Aber was die 100%-CPU Auslastung beim drucken angeht, so hatte ich das Problem zumindest bis Windows 2000 und Windows XP. Und in der Zeit arbeitet dann auch kein anderes Programm anständig weil Windows die CPU-Zeit nicht gerecht über die restlichen Prozesse verteilt ... dann wird gewartet bis der druck fertig ist ... und das kann bei manchmal schon ziemlich lange dauern.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## @4u

Nunja, hier lässt sich nicht viel ändern oder hinzufügen. Wer Linux (jaja, GNU Linux bla bla  :Wink:  trotzdem weiß jeder, dass im Sprachgebrauch "bei Linux" nicht bedeutet, dass man nur von der Kernel spricht) einsetzt, weiß normalerweise von den Vor- und Nachteilen. Vorteil ist definitiv u.a. die Sicherheit und die Möglichkeit, Betriebssysteme auf ganz spezielle Bedürfnisse anzupassen (Mini Gentoo ab 36 MB + Apache + PHP + MySQL + SSH = einer der platzsparensten Webserver). Nachteile bestehen in Soft- und Hardware-Unterstützung. Ein Zweit-Rechner ist hier evtl. eine Lösung ... ein Dual-Boot eine andere.

Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat - vielleicht finden sich ja gerade aus Deutschland mehr Entwickler für die Treiber-Bridge, denn diese benötigt deutsche Perfektion  :Wink:  oder so ähnlich *hust*

----------

## hoschi

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> und wieder ein Punkt für Windows...
> 
> man, man man - Leute wenn das so weiter geht, dann ist es wirklich schämerlich.
> 
> ATI, HP, Netgear 108Mbit, usw... langsam kommt mir vor das unter Linux viel nur mit biegen und brechen läuft - oder gar nicht. Oder nur langsam.
> ...

 

Ist doch einfach, keine Digicams (keine Massendatenspeicher) und Drucker (schlechte/keine Treiber) von Canon, keine Grakas von Nvidia oder ATi, sogar die GMA900 von Intel reicht inzwischen locker nur mit "Beta-Treibern" aus dem Kernel und einem Prerelease von Xorg für Quake3. Ansonsten kommt XGI Ende des Sommers mit neuen PCI-Express Grakas, die immerhin in der nähe einer aktuellen Mitteklasse GeForce kommen, oder auch VIA - nur Nvidia und ATi bieten keine Open-Source Treiber.

Generell kann man gleich die Finger von Nvidia Mainboard-Chipsätzen lassen, und greift zu Intel oder VIA und kann sich ziemlich sicher sein dass der aktuelle 2.6 Kernel sich schon gut damit versteht.

Unter Windows wird die Hardware fürs OS gemacht (und nicht zum Selbstzweck bzw. für den Standard), sieht man z.B. an Asus tollen ACPI-Support für Laptops. Kauft man dagegen bewusst für Linux, z.B. ein ThinkPad von IBM mit sauberer ACPI-Tabelle sind Probleme fremd (am meisten Ärger macht mir derzeit ein rc-Kernel von kernel.org, mit einem Stable gäbs gar keine).

Wieso Drucker kaufen die kein PostScript können? Anerkannter allgemeiner Standard seit Anfang der 90er, und im prof. Print-Bereich ein muss.

Wieso sollte ich mir Billigdrucker auf Fernost kaufen, die nur mit XP laufen, und nur mit proprietären Treibernmist. Und dann geht das nicht mal mit Win2k.

Ich kaufe mir ja auch keine NICs bei Aldi, sondern geh schnell ins Netz, drück irgendwo bei 3Com* auf bestellen, und mach mir keine weitern Gedanken  :Very Happy: 

*Schon wer eine 3Com gesehen die nicht läuft? Ich wette die kann man auch an einen GameBoy ranflanschen und das Zeug läuft...

----------

## @4u

Abgesehen das ich bei Nvidia nicht zustimmen kann - sie bieten Treiber an und diese haben -zumindest bei mir hier- noch nie Probleme verursacht ... Es ist doch kein Wunder, dass Hersteller bei möglichst wettbewerbsfähigen Preisen nur für den Massenmarkt produzieren - und dieser läuft noch mehr oder weniger ausschließlich auf Windows.

----------

## slick

Aus Thread Schnelles drucken unter Linux wie unter Windows? diese OT-Diskussion (von oben bis hier) herrausgelöst um zu trennen zwischen OT und Support

----------

## misterjack

@hoschi - bis auf nvidia muss ich dir recht geben. die grakatreiber sind schön fix und stabil. ich konnte hier bis auf einmal keine probleme verzeichnen. einige spiele renne sogar schneller als unter windows. klar sind sie opensource, aber was will man in dem grakamarkt erwarten. da schlagen sich zwei kontrahenten um marktanteile und mit frei gegeben schnittstellen würde sich evtl. nvidia in den arsch beißen. bei mainboards siehts anders aus, da hat man genügend alternativen.

ansonsten wie gesagt wenn man unbedacht hardware kauft, die dann unter linux nich ganz will braucht sich nich zu wundern. unter linux zählt nunmal qualität statt quantität

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ist doch einfach, keine Digicams (keine Massendatenspeicher) und Drucker (schlechte/keine Treiber) von Canon[...]

 

Komisch... Mein Canon läuft problemlos unter Linux...

Naja... Könnte auch daran liegen, dass es ein BJ-330 ist, der schon über 12 Jahre alt ist  :Laughing: 

SCNR  :Wink: 

----------

## dpi209

Hier muss ich mal einhaken.

Ihr redet hier die ganze Zeit über "Open Source-Treiber".

Die Nvidia-Treiber sind aber, auch wenn es Treiber für ein Open Source-Betriebssystem sind, Closed Source, lizenziert unter der Nvidia Lizenz. Für die ATI Radeon der früheren Baureihen (bis zur 9200, soweit ich weiss) gab/gibt es unter der GPL lizenzierte Treiber, neuere Karten werden vom ATI-eigenen Treiber für Linux supportet. Dieser ist aber, soweit ich weiss, ebenfalls Closed Source. 

Von der Funktionalität mag das keinen Unterschied darstellen - streng genommen wird dadurch aber "der Kernel verdorben" - das ist aber eher eine ideologische und/oder lizenzrechtliche Frage als eine der Funktionalität...

----------

## @4u

Diese herangehensweise ist dummerweise äußerst unproduktiv für die kommerzielle Akzeptanz des Betriebssystems. Dazu eigentlich auch recht unsinnig - denn ein Hardware-Hersteller hat wie auch Acrobat durchaus ein Recht darauf, ihre Entwicklungen zumindest teilweise vor neugierigen Blicken zu schützen. Solange im nächsten Schritt nicht irgendwelche unsinnigen Patente auf Algorithmen angemeldet werden ... Apple veröffentlicht auch nicht den Quellcode ihres ganzen Betriebssystems - und dennoch ist die Basis Open Source und es wird auch von der Community akzeptiert.

Der einzig wirkliche Nachteil ist, dass man eventuell durch Anpassungen am Interface die Treiber unbrauchbar werden lässt. Ein Überprüfen der Abhängigkeiten ist ja nicht möglich.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *@4u wrote:*   

> und dennoch ist die Basis Open Source und es wird auch von der Community akzeptiert.

 

die basis is ja auch teilweise freebsd  :Smile: 

----------

## drfunfrock

 *@4u wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cups nutzt nicht immer PostScript, sondern nur, wenn es keine anderen speziellen Treiber für den Drucker gibt und dieser PostScript erlaubt.

 

Cups nimmt immer Postscript entgegen, wenn kein RAW-Druckertreiber eingestellt ist. Aus diesem Postscript werden dann die Druckerdaten generiert. 

Windows mach das noch über GDI-Kommandos. Das Prinzip ist aber dasselbe. 

Doc Funfrock

----------

## Ezekeel

Naja man kann denke ich so lange wie man will über diese Thematik diskutieren. Letztlich wurden disukussionen darüber gerade bezüglich ati schon 1000 fach geführt. Ich finde es zwar von Slick mehr als aufmerksam (vielen Dank!) diesen Thread auszugliedern, aber letztlich bleibt zu sagen:

Wir sind machtlos gegen die Willkür der Industrie. Traurig ist ja, dass es nicht nur Willkür sondern oftmals eben geheim gehaltene Konzerne sind. Dass Microsoft bei vielen Unternehmen mitspielt ohne dass Leute von Ihnen im Aufsichtsrat sitzen ist wohl auch bekannt, letztlich hat C't eine ganze Reihe über Microsoft verfasst. 

Und nun? Man könnte nun auch mit Philosophieren anfangen mit Linux und technischen Problemen hat das aber herzlich wenig zu tun, weswegen ich dafür wäre dass der Thread geschlossen wird, das thema wurde schon zu oft totgeredet. 

Für die Zukunft:

Hardware kaufen die Linux certified ist

Software vermeiden die nur unter Windows läuft

Und jungen Menschen Linux nahe bringen

Und wenns schon Kommerz sein muss dann zumindest Apple die nun auch auf Intel umsteigen *heul*

-> Hätte ich nie windows kennegelernt würde ich auch nichts vermissen. Mittlerweile würde ich aber liber auf windows verzichten als auf Linux. Ich habe nur noch Windows drauf weil ich unter Linux kein WOW zocken kann und meine IHK vorlagen in OO nicht richtig formatiert werden. 

sry das ist nun total OT ich wollte nur schnell mal wieder meine eigene Meinung dazu reinklatschen. 

PS.:Linux ist für mich nicht nur ein BS sondern auch ein schöner Gedanke von revolution! ^^

----------

